# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ευρετήριο Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας >  Ευρετήριo Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας [Greek Coastal Index]

## Leo

*I. Ελληνικά Πλοία [Greek Ships]*

*1. Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ [Passenger and Ferries]*

*Α*
Αγία Θεοδώρα (Agia Theodora) 
Άγιος Γεώργιος (Agios Georgios) 
Άγιος Νεκτάριος Αίγινας (Agios Nektarios Aeginas) 
Αδαμάντιος Κοραής (Adamantios Korais)
Άθως ΙΙ (Athos II)
Αικατερίνη Π. (Ekaterini P.) 
Αιολίς (Aeolis) 
Άκουα Μαρία (Aqua Maria)
Άκουα Τζούελ (Aqua Jewel) 
Άκουα Σπίριτ (Aqua Spirit)
Αλέξανδρος (Alexandros) 
Αλέξανδρος Κ ΙΙ (Alexandros K II)
Ανδρέας Κάλβος (Andreas Kalvos) 
Ανδριάτικα Κίνγκ (Adriatica King)
Απόλλων Ελλάς (Apollon Hellas) 
Αριάδνη (Ariadne) 
Αρμπέρια (Armperia) 
Αρσινόη (Arsinoi) 
Άρτεμις (Artemis) 
Αχαιός (Achaeos) 
Αχιλλέας (Achilleas) 

*Β*
Βιντσέντζος Κορνάρος (Vitsentzos Kornaros) 

*Γ*
Γιουροπίαν Εξπρές (European Express)

*Δ*
Διαγόρας (Diagoras) 
Διονύσιος Σολωμός (Dionysios Solomos) 
Δωριεύς (Dorieus)

*Ε*
Ελ.Βενιζέλος (El. Venizelos) 
Ελλένικ Σπίριτ (Hellenic Spirit) 
Έλλη Τ (Elli T) 
Έλυρος (Elyros) 
Εξπρές Έυβοια Ι (Express Evia I)
Εξπρές Πήγασσος (Express Pegasus) 
Εξπρές Σαντορίνη (Express Santorini) 
Εξπρές Σκιάθος (Express Skiathos) 
Εξπρές Σκοπελίτης (Express Skopelitis) 
Επτάνησος (1989) (Eptanisos) 
Εύβοια Σταρ (Evia Star) 
Ευρώπη Παλάς (Europa Palace) 

*Ζ*
Ζάκυνθος Ι (Zakynthos) 
Ζεύς Δ (Zeus D)
*Θ*
Θάσος VI (Thasos VI)
Θεολόγος Π. (Theologos P.) 
Θεομήτωρ (Theomitor) 
Θεόφιλος (Theofilos) 

*Ι*
Ιεράπετρα Λ. (Ierapetra L.) 
Ίκαρος Παλάς (Ikaros Palace) 
Ιόνιαν Κουϊν (Ionian Queen) 
Ιόνιαν Σκάϊ (Ionian Sky) 
Ιόνιαν Σπίριτ (Ionian Spirit) 
Ιόνιαν Σταρ (Ionian Star) 
Ιόνιον Πέλαγος (Ionion Pelagos)
Ιονίς (1977) (Ionis) 
Ιωνάς (Ionas)

*Κ*
Καπετάν Σταμάτης (Kapetan Stamatis) 
Κνωσός Παλάς (Knossos Palace) 
Κρήτη Ι (Kriti I) 
Κρήτη ΙΙ( Kriti II) 
Κρουίζ Γιουρόπα (Cruise Europa) 
Κρουίζ Ολύμπια (Cruise Olympia)

*Λ*
Λατώ (Lato) 
Λευκά Όρη (Lefka Ori) 

*Μ*
Μακεδονία (Makedonia) 
Μακεδών (Makedon) 
Μαρίνος Ντ. (Marinos D,) 
Μαρμάρι Εξπρές (Marmari Express) 
Μπάρι (Bari)
Μπλού Οράϊζον (Blue Horizon)
Μπλού Σταρ 1 (Blue Star 1) 
Μπλού Σταρ 2 (Blue Star 2) 
Μπλού Σταρ Δήλος (Blue Star Delos)
Μπλού Σταρ Ιθάκη (Blue Star Ithaki) 
Μπλού Σταρ Νάξος (Blue Star Naxos) 
Μπλού Σταρ Πάρος (Blue Star Paros) 
Μπλού Σταρ Πάτμος (Blue star Patmos)
Μπρίτζ (Bridge)
Μυτιλήνη (Mytilene) 

*Ν*
Νήσος Θήρα (Nissos Thira)
Νήσος Κεφαλονιά (Kefalonia)
Νήσος Μύκονος (Nissos Mykonos) 
Νήσος Χίος (2007) (Nissos Chios) 
Νήσσος Κάλυμνος (Nissos Klaymnos) 
Νικόλαος (Nikolaos) 
Ντούσες M (Ducess M) 

*Ο*
Οινούσαι ΙΙΙ (Oinoussai III)
Ολύμπια Παλάς (Olympia Palace) 
Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον (Olympic Champion) 
Οράϊζον (Horizon)

*Π*
Παναγία Θεοτόκος (Panagia Theotokos)
Παναγία Σκιαδενή (Panagia Skiadeni)
Πανόραμα (Panorama)
Παντοκράτωρ (Pantokrator) 
Πάτμος Στάρ (Patmos Star)
Πήγασος (Pegasus)
Πηνελόπη Α. (Penelope A) 
Πορφυρούσα (Porfyroussa) 
Ποσειδών Ελλάς (Poseidon Hellas) 
Πρέβελης (Prevelis) 
Πρινσές T. (Princess T.) 
Πρωτεύς (Proteus) 

*Ρ*
Ρίγκελ (Rigel) 

*Σ*
Σάμος Σπίριτ (Samos Spirit)
Σάμος Στάρ (Samos Star)
Σαν Νίκολας (San Nikolas) 
Σαόνησος (Saonisos)
Σάος ΙΙ (Saos II)
Σιτρέιντ (Seatrade) 
Σουπερφάστ Ι ( 2008 ) (Superfast I)
Σουπερφάστ ΙΙ (2009) (Superfast II) 
Σουπερφάστ V (Superfast V) 
Σουπερφάστ VI (Superfast VI) 
Σουπερφάστ XI (Superfast XI) 
Σουπερφάστ XII (Superfast XII) 
Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ (Superferry II) 
Σοφοκλής Β. (Sophocles V.) 
Σπίριτ οφ Άθως (Spirit of Athos)
Σύμη (Symi)
Σφακιά Ι (Sfakia I)

*Τ*
Ταξιάρχης (Taxiarchis) 

*Φ* 
Φαιστός Παλάς (Festos Palace) 
Φοίβος (Fivos) 
Φως (πρώην Ουγκώ Φώσκολο) (Fos ex Hugo Foscolo) 

*Χ*
Νήσος Ρόδος (Nissos Rodos)
Χιόνη (Chioni) 

*Ψ*
Ψαρά Γκλόρυ (Psara Glory)


*2. Ταχύπλοα [Highspeed]*

*Α*
Αίολος Κεντέρης (Aeolos Kenteris) 
Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι (Aeolos Kenteris I) 
Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ (Aeolos Kenteris II) 
Αλκυόνη (Alkyoni) 

*Γ*
Γενική συζήτηση για τα ταχύπλοα (General discussion for highspeeds) 
Γιουροφάστ 1 (Eurofast 1) 

*Δ*
Διάφορα Ιπτάμενα Δελφίνια (Various Flying Dolphins) 
Δωδεκάνησος Εξπρές (Dodecanissos Express) 
Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ (Dodecanissos Pride) 

*Ε*
Ελλένικ Γουίντ (Hellenic Wind)
Ετζίαν Τζετ (Aegean Jet) 
Ετζίαν Φλάινγκ Ντόλφινς (Aegean Flying Dolphins) 

*Ι*
Ιπτάμενα Δελφίνια Κέρκυρας (Corfu Flying Dolphins) 
Ιπτάμενα Δελφίνια της Ελλένικ Σι Γουέις (HSW Flying Dolphins) 

*Κ*
Καταμαράν II (Catamaran II) 
Κινγκ Σάρον (King Saron) 


*Μ*
Μαρμαρίς Εξπρές (Marmaris Express) 
Μέγα Τζετ (Mega Jet) 

*Π*
Παναγία Θαλασσινή (Panagia Thalassini)
Παναγία Πάρου (Panagia Parou) 
Puglia Queen L

*Σ*
Σί Ράνερ (Sea Runner)
Σί Σταρ (Sea Star) 
Σί Τζέτ 2 (Seajet) 
Σούπερτζετ (Superjet)
Σπίντ Κάτ 1 (Speedcat 1) 
Σπιντράνερ II (Speedrunner II) 
Σπίντράνερ III (Speedrunner III) 
Σπίντράνερ IV (Speedrunner IV) 

*Τ*
Τζετφέρυ 1 (Jetferry 1)

*Υ*
Ύδρα Ι (Hydra I) 

*Φ*
Φλάινγκατ 1 (Flyingcat 1) 
Φλάινγκατ 2 (Flyingcat 2) 
Φλάινγκατ 3 (Flyingcat 3) 
Φλάινγκατ 4 (Flyingcat 4) 
Φλάινγκατ 5 (Flyingcat 5) 
Φλάινγκατ 6 (Flyingcat 6) 

*Χ*
Χαϊσπίντ 1 (Highspeed 1) 
Χαϊσπίντ 4 (Highspeed 4) 
Χαϊσπίντ 5 (Highspeed 5)
Χαϊσπίντ 6 (Highspeed 6)


*3. Φορτηγά Ο/Γ [Ro Ro ships]*

*Α*
Αλεξάνδρα Τ (Alexandra T) 
Αρχάγγελος (Archagelos) 
Aegean Fantasy 
Aegean Glory
Aegean Heaven 
Aegean Pearl 
Aegean Sky 
Aegean Star 

*C*
Colossus (πρώην Shuttle)

*Ε-Η*
Hellenic Master 
Hellenic Sailor 
Hellenic Trader 


*Θ*
Θεσσαλονίκη (Thessaloniki) 

*I*
Ippotis

*L*
Λίμπερτι Μπέλ (Liberty Bell) 


*Μ*
Μακεδονία (Makedonia) 
Μύκονος (Mykonos) 


*Ν*
Νικόλας Α (Nikolas A) 
Notos
Neptune Lines Ro Ro 

*Π-P*
Παναγία Αγιάσσου 
Παναγία Κρημνιώτισσα 
Πελαγίτης
Pontos 

*Σ-S*
Σποράδες (Sporades)
Στροφάδες IV (Strofades IV) 
Sea Amazon

*Τ*
Ταξίδια με Φ/Γ - Ο/Γ 
Tulip

*Φ*
Φίλιππος (Philippos)

----------


## sylver23

*4. Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Ανοιχτού τύπου [Open Type Ferries]* 

*Α*
Αγαπητός Α. (Agapitos A.)
Αγία Άννα (Agia Anna)
Αγία Βαρβάρα (Agia Varvara)
Αγία Ειρήνη (Agia Irini)
Αγία Μαρίνα Αντιπάρου (Agia Marina Antiparou)
Αγία Τριάδα (Agia Triada)
Αγιαννάκης (Agiannakis)
Άγιος Ελευθέριος IV (Agios Eleftherios IV)
Άγιος Γεράσιμος (Agios Grasimos)
Άγιος Γεώργιος Αιδηψού (Agios Georgios Aιdipsou)
Άγιος Λαυρέντιος (Agios Lavrentios)
Άγιος Νικόλαος (Agios Nikolaos) 
Άγιος Νικόλαος (Agios Nikolaos)
Άγιος Νικόλαος Λ (Agios Nikoalaos L)
Άγιος Παντελεήμων (Agios Panteleimon)
Άγιος Ραφαήλ (Agios Rafael) 
Αθηνά Π. (Athina P.)
Αιάκος (Aeakos)
Αίαντας (Aiandas)
Αιδηψός (Aidipsos)
Αικατερίνη Α (Ekaterini A)
Αίνος (Ainos)
Aίολος (Aeolos) 
Αίολος ΙΙ (Aeolos II)
Ακρόπολις (Acropolis) 
Αλέξανδρος (Alexandros)
Αλίνα (Alina)
Αμάλθεια (Amalthia)
Αμφιτρήτη (Amphitriti) 
Άννα Μαρία (Anna Maria) 
Άντζελα (Angela) 
Αντώνιος (Antonios) 
Αντώνιος Κ. (Antonios K.)
Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ (Ano Chora II) 
Αποστόλης Τ. (Apostolis T.) 
Απόστολος Μ. (Apostolos M.)
Αργοναύτης Τ. (Argonaftis T.)
Άρης Ι (Aris I) 
Άρης ΙΙΙ (Aris III)

*Β*
Βασίλης Ι (Vassilis I)
Βάσος Κ (Vasos K)
Βέλος ΙΙΙ (Velos III)
Βικτώρια (Victoria)


*Γ*
Γεώργιος (Georgios)
Γεώργιος Π. (Georgios P.)
Γραμβούσα (Gramvoussa) 
Γλυκοφιλούσσα ΙΙ (Glykofiloussa II)
Γλυκοφιλούσσα ΙΙΙ (Glykofiloussa III)
Γοργοϋπήκοος (Gorgoipikoos)

*Δ*
Δασκαλογιάννης (Daskalogiannis)
Δημητράκης (Dimitrakis)
Δημήτρης (Dimitris)
Δημήτρης Σ (Dimitris S)
Δημήτριος Π (Dimitrios P)
Δώρα Π. (Dora P.)

*Ε*
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Αγίας Μαρίνας - Νέων Στύρων (Agia Marina - Nea Styra Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Αιγίου - Αγίου Νικολάου/Ιτέας (Aegio-Agios Nikolaos/Itea Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Αιδηψού - Αρκίτσας (Edipsos - Arkitsa Ferries)
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Ανοιχτού Τύπου (Γενικό Θέμα) (Open type Ferries in General) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Γλύφα - Αγιόκαμπος (Glyfa - Agiokampos Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Ελαφονήσου (Elafonissos Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Καβάλας/Κεραμωτής - Θάσου (Kavala/Keramoti - Thassos Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Καλάμου - Αλιβερίου (Kalamos - Aliveri Ferries)
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Καλύμνου - Κω (Kalympnos - Kos Ferreis) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Κέρκυρας - Ηγουμενίτσας (Corfu - Igoumenitsa Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Ληξούρι - Αργοστόλι (Lixouri - Argostoli Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Νότιας Κρήτης (southern Creta Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα (Perama - Salamina Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Πόρου Γαλατά (Poros - Galatas Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Ρίου - Αντιρίου (Rion - Antirion Feries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Χαλκιδικής (Chalkidiki Ferries) 
Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ Ωρωπού - Ερέτριας (Oropos - Eretria Ferries) 
Ελαφόνησος (Elafonissos)
Ελεάννα (Eleanna )
Έλενα Α. (Elena Α.)
Ελένη (Eleni) 
Ελευθερία Δ. (Eleftheria D.)
Ελπίς Ι (Elpis I)
Εμπεδοκλής (Empedoklis)
Ερέτρια (Eretria) 

*Z*
Ζαχαρίας (Zacharias)

*Θ*
Θάσος Ι (Thassos I , Protoporos III)
Θάσος V (Thassos V)
Θάσος VI (Thassos VI)
Θάσος VII (Thassos VII)
Θεμιστοκλής (Themistocles) 
Θεόδωρος - Μαρία Ζ. (Theodoros - Maria Z.)
Θεολόγος Β (Theologos V)
Θεολόγος Ελένη (Theologos Eleni) 
Θεοτόκος (Theotokos)
Θεομήτωρ (Theomitor)
Θεοχάρης Λ (Theocharis L)
Θηρεσία Κ (Thiresia K)

*Ι*
Ιωάννης Θηρεσία (Ioannis Thiressia)
Ιωάννης Θηρεσία K II (Ioannis Thiressia K II)
Ιωάννης Καρνέσης (Ioannis Karnesis)
Ιωάννης ΒΡ (Ioannis VR)

*Κ*
Καπετάν Αριστείδης (Kapetan Aristidis) 
Καπτάν Σταύρος (Kaptan Stauros)
Κάπταιν Αριστείδης (Kapten Aristidis) 
Κατερίνα Στάρ (Katerina Star)
Κάτω Νησί (Kato Nisi)
Κλασσική και Αμφίπλωρη (Classical or Modern) 
Κλειώ (Klio)
Κλήβενταντ (Cleveland)
Καμπερός Ι (Kamperos I)
Κυριακή (Kyriaki)
Κυριάκος (Kyriakos)
Κωνταντίνος (Konstantinos)
Κωνσταντίνος Γ (Konstantinos G) 
Κωνσταντίνος Κ (Konstantinos K)

*Λ*
Λευκάς (Lefkas)
Λευκίμη (Lefkimmi)

*Μ*
Μακεδονία ΙΙ (Makedonia II)
Ματούλα Κ (Matoula K)
Μαρία Γκ. (Maria Gk. , Salamis)
Μαρία Ελένη (Maria Eleni)
Μαρία Π (Maria P)
Μεγανήσι ΙΙ (Meganisi II)
Μελίνα ΙΙΙ (Melina III)
Μιχαήλ Ν. (Michail N)

*Ν*
Ναύαρχος Αποστόλης ΙΙ (Navarchos Apostolis II) 
Νηρέας (Nireus) 
Νήσος Θηρασιά (Nissos Thirasia)
Νήσος Πόρος (Nissos Poros)
Νικόλαος Α. (Nikolaos A.)
Nτομένικο (Domenico , Αίγινα) 

*O*
Ολύμπιος Απόλλων (Olympios Apollon)
Ολύμπιος Ζευς (Olympios Zeus , Margarita II)
Όσιος Δαυίδ (Osios David)

*Π*
Παλιές Παντόφλες της Αίγινας (Aegina Old Open Ferries) 
Παναγία (Panagia)
Παναγία Θάσου (Panagia Thassou, Theologos P.)
Παναγία Κοίμησης (Panagia Kimissis)
Παναγία Κοίμησης ΙΙ (Panagia Koimisis II)
Παναγίτσα (Panagitsa)
Παναγιώτης Δ (Panagiotis D) 
Παντάνασσα (Pantanassa) 
Παντελής Α.Κ. (Pantelis A.K.)
Παπαγεωργίου ΙΙΙ (Papageorgiou III)
Π4 (P4 ,Παπαγεωργίου 4)
Πάραλος ΙΙ (Paralos II)
Παυσανίας (Pausanias)
Παυσανίς (Pavsanis , Michail A)
Πλατυρέρα Θάσου (Platitera Thassou , Maxitis)
Ποσειδώνας (Poseidonas) 
Προκόπιος Μ (Prokopios M)
Πρωτοπόρος ΙV (Protoporos IV)
Πρωτοπόρος V (Protoporos V)
Πωλ (Pol)

*Σ*
Σαμαριά (Samaria)
Σαλαμίνια ΙΙ (Salaminia II)
Σαλαμινομάχος (Salaminomachos)
Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος (Stelios Faliagos)
Στύρα Ντάϊαμοντ (Styra Diamond)
Σοφία Π. (Sofia P.)

*T*
Τελαμών (Telamon)

*Φ*
Φανερωμένη (Faneromeni, Protoporos) 
Φανερωμένη Πόρου III (Faneromeni Porou III)
Φιλόθεος (Filotheos)

*Χ*
Χρήστος (Christos) 

*Ψ*
Ψυττάλεια ΙΙ (Psitalia II)

*Ω*
Ωκυρρόη (Okyrroe) 


*5. Ο/Γ Πλοία Ανοιχτού Τύπου φορτηγά [Open Type Ferries Ro-Ro]*

Αγία Μαρίνα (Agia Marina)
Αγία Παρασκευή (Agia Paraskevi)
Άγιος Νεκτάριος (Agios Nektarios)
Ασπασία (Aspasia)
Βερονίκη (Veroniki) 
Γρηγόρης Μ. (Grigoris M.)
Δημήτρης Π (Dimitris P)
Ευάγγελος (Evaggelos)
Ευγενία Π. (Eugenia P.)
Θεαγένης (Theagenis)
Θεοδώρα Ρ. (Theodora R.)
Κανάρης (Kanaris)
Μελίνα ΙΙ (Melina II)
Μιθριδάτης (Thassos II)
Νάντη (Nandi)
Νήσος Ύδρα (Nissos Hydra)
Παναγία Τ ΙΙ (Panagia T II)
Παντόφλες RoRo (Γενικό Θέμα) (Open Ferries RoRo in general)
Χαρούλα (Xaroula)

----------

